# Palominos horses



## MBhorses (Nov 19, 2009)

HEY,

I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR PALOMINO HORSES.

I WILL BE GETTING MY OWN SWEET PALOMINO COLT SOON.

I AM SO EXCITED




!!!

MY FRIEND IS ALLOWING ME TO OWN THIS FINE STUD. WE HAD A BAD YEAR LAST YEAR.

I HATE TO SALE ALL MY MINIS FAMILY ISSUES THEN OUR HOUSE BURNED THEN TWO CAR ACCIDENTS, SO I AM SO HAPPY TO HAVE MINIS IN MY LIFE AGAIN


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 19, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]God bless you and your family. Maybe this is the turn of the tides.... [/SIZE]_

Congratulations on your new little guy.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations He is such a sweetie

Love those Palominos





So glad you have horses again they are certainly good for the soul

We have 1 Palomino Mare a snowcap appaloosa

RF Bars Warrior Princess "Xena"











Love this girl

But we probably won't have any palomino foals in the near future born here

because our stallion is homozygous for black.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

My friends afford this colt to us. I am blessed to have great friends.I have a very bad year last year with husband, house and accidents.

The GOOD Lord is the one who help me through all this.

the horses are going to help me so much!!!

thanks for sharing your photos. thanks for the comments.

Horses are like my children. i HAVE been so losted without them.


----------



## Riverdance (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations on getting some new horses. I hope everything goes so much better for you in the future.

I have several palominos, and expect to have quite a few more in the spring. Windchaser, my buckskin stallion, likes to give me palominos. Plus I have a palomino stud who was bred to all but one of my mares this year

I have 3 Windchaser palomino daughters and 1, Windchaser cremello daughter. Then I have one 1/2 sister to Windchaser who is a palomino.

Below is my palomino stallion: Rieverdances Desperado


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 19, 2009)

wow

what pretty horses


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 20, 2009)

I love Palomino's. We currently have 4. We have 2- 2008 fillies that we kept for our breeding program. We have a palomino son of buckeroo and a palomino son of BTU. We are expecting our first foals this spring by our BTU son "Bailey". I sure hope we get some more palominos!!!

This is our first 2008 filly- "Princess".






This is our other 2008 filly- "Goldie"






This is our Buckeroo son " O.C."






And finally this is our BTU son " Bailey"






So this is it for now! LOL.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 20, 2009)

So glad you have PONIES back in your life,, they are good for your soul!





This is my 09 filly LittleUn Farm Semi's Amber Idol my Billy Idol baby





She appears to be a smutty/sooty palomino. Tested not silver and

tested carries agouti (bay) and is ee (red)

Her legs and head are now very dark...


----------



## little lady (Nov 20, 2009)

MINIEQUINE your filly is stunning!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats on being able to get back into the minis! Here is our only palomino mare that we have right now:

Carrie A Snowflake


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 20, 2009)

Miniequine said:


> So glad you have PONIES back in your life,, they are good for your soul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






wow

i love this filly. she is a doll. you can send her my way


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 20, 2009)

I just added this little golden gal about a month ago:


----------



## Getitia (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new boy! What wonderful friends you have!

Here is

Buckeye WCF In Your Wildest Dreams - out of a Nighthawk daughter and Obsessive Dream






and his sire

Obsessive Dream of WCF

who is a DNA color tested - sooty palomino






Hells Canyon Cowboy Cadence - a Dels Cowboy daughter


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 20, 2009)

I have 2 palo guys at my house.

1st is Trigger, my 09 World Top 10 stallion....






Then my palo pinto guy....






Both boys are Gold Melody bred stallion.

I am a big fan of the GMB conformation!

And I have a palo pinto mare also......






Yep....luvin those dilutes!!!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 20, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Glad you have little horses back in your life! Congratulations! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my Palomino....[/SIZE]

Gold Melody Boy's Fantasy Goddess. She is a Gold Melody's Gold King (X Gold Melody Boy) daughter, a beautiful older ASPC / AMHR mare and one of my favorites!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 20, 2009)

you all are so sweet

thanks for all your prayers


----------



## minie812 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is a pic of Fuzzy SWEETS. She is our palomino pinto and is in foal to Fiesta (we are hoping for a Buckskin Pinto filly)


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 21, 2009)

Getitia said:


>


WHAT A PRETTY LITTLE HEAD AND NEAT MARKINGS!


----------



## Steph G (Nov 21, 2009)

I LOVE palominos. I have a couple.

Spring is a deep golden palomino in summer and nearly white in winter:











Mulan is a light gold palomino in summer and gets a little lighter in winter(but not as white as Spring):






Here is Mulan's last baby he's a deep golden palomino and looked red when he was born:


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 21, 2009)

MBhorses said:


> Miniequine said:
> 
> 
> > So glad you have PONIES back in your life,, they are good for your soul!
> ...


"MINIEQUINE your filly is stunning!!



"

Thank you. I am very excited about her! She was weaned yesterday... and is NOT happy.

~Sandy


----------



## sshintz (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok she's a bit on the chunky side, she' very fuzzy, and she's definitely not a show horse, but she's my 4 years olds pride and joy.

Meet Daisy, our palomino Princess................


----------



## Steph G (Nov 28, 2009)

sshintz said:


> Ok she's a bit on the chunky side, she' very fuzzy, and she's definitely not a show horse, but she's my 4 years olds pride and joy.
> Meet Daisy, our palomino Princess................


They're both adorable!!!


----------

